# Problem mit Razer Deathadder



## bumi (11. April 2008)

Hi erstmal

Also ich hab heute ausm Briefkasten meine neue Razer Deathadder geholt. Schickes Teil soweit, hübsch ergonomisch, blabla.
Jetzt aber folgendes: ich hab die Maus (wie's in der Anleitung steht) im USB-Port eingestöpselt, die Treiber CD eingelegt, die Software installiert und den Computer neu gestartet, wie's mir halt eben gesagt wurde.
Nachm reboot flitzt der Cursor zwar wie verrückt über den Bildschirm, aber von Doppelklick scheint das Teil noch nie irgendwas gehört zu haben. Doppelklick auf einen Windows-Ordner -> nix passiert. Doppelklick auf eine Verknüpfung -> nix passiert.

Wenn ich in Google eine Seite aufrufe und danach *irgendwo* auf der Seite hinklicke, springe ich sofort wieder eine Seite zurück - nur Gott weiss warum.
Die Einstellung für die Linke Maustaste ist im übrigen auf einfachem "Click"...

Wenn ich die Maus kurzerhand in einem anderen USB-Port einstöpsel, funktioniert der Doppelklick kurz - für 10 Sekunden, danach ist alles wieder beim alten.
Mit meiner alten Logitechmaus hat alles bestens funktioniert und jetzt diese Scheisse hier... Googlesuche brachte nicht viel Hilfe und Treiber hab ich auch die aktuellsten....

Was also läuft hier schief, bzw. wie löse ich das Problem?


----------



## AurionKratos (11. April 2008)

Hmm, das hört sich komisch an.

Funktionert der Doppelklick denn in diesem Testfeld?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell bringt es was, wenn du die Doppelklick-Geschwindigkeit umstellst.


Ansonsten probier doch mal einen neueren*** oder eine neue Firmware[/url] für die Maus.

Natürlich könnte die Maus auch kaputt sein, was ich aber nicht denke.


Grüße, Aurion


----------



## bumi (11. April 2008)

Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten durchprobiert. Der Doppelklick funktioniert im Testfeld des Razer Programmes genau so wenig wie im Testfeld der Mauseinstellungen in der Systemsteuerung.
Auch das Einstellen der Doppelklickgeschwindigkeit war für die Katz - Treiberversion hab ich die neueste gekriegt, Firmwareinstallation brachte nix - bzw. der Doppelklick funktionierte für 10 Sekunden - genau wie wenn ich die Maus an einem anderen USB-Port einstöpsel...

Nochmals kurz: egal wie ich die Maus installiere (egal welcher USB-Port), der Doppelklick funktioniert immer nur für ca. 10 Sekunden, danach treten die im Anfangspost beschriebenen Fehler wieder auf.

Mir kommts vor als wärs ein Treiberproblem, könnt aber ned sagen wo der Fehler liegt. Wir haben sogar den Windows-Standard-Maustreiber deinstalliert und nochmals draufgehauen - bringt nix. Die Maus eingestöpselt ohne den Razer Treiber draufzuhauen bringt auch nix - kein Doppelklick.

Die Mail an Razer habe ich bereits abgeschickt, mal sehen ob ich ne Antwort kriege - ich fänd die Maus echt geil


----------



## bumi (12. April 2008)

So, nachdem die Maus am Laptop durch und durch versagt hat, hab ich sie nun noch am Desktop Rechner versucht zu installieren, ebenfalls mit Betonung auf Versucht...

Der Cursor bewegt sich, ich kann an und für sich normal navigieren - der Doppelklick, sprich das doppelte Drücken der linken Maustaste, funktioniert aber noch immer nicht - es funktioniert bloss dann, wenn ich die Funktion "Doubleclick" z.b. auf das Mausrad lege...

Des weiteren folgendes lustiges Problem: wenn ich nun im Web auf einen Link klicke um somit eine Seite weiterzukommen, kann ich danach eine der Seitentasten betätigen um wieder zurück zu springen. Soweit so gut. Wenn ich aber zurückspringe und dann auf eben dieser Seite *irgendwo* hinklicke (wirklich scheissegal wo!), lande ich wieder auf der vorherigen Seite, also als wenn ich "vorwärts" gedrückt hätte...

So langsam dünkt mich die Maus is total im Arsch... oder was soll das Ganze?!  


_edit:_
was ich noch hinzufügen könnte: wenn ich beispielsweise das Explorerfenster offen habe, kann ich dieses per 2xKlicken auf Vollbild bringen - umgekehrt funktionierts nicht.
Wenn ich im Startmenü 2x auf "Programme" klicke, öffnet sich der Programmordner. Alles andere funktioniert nicht, keine Chance   (ausser eben per "Doppelklick"-Funktion auf eigener Taste).

Evtl. ein USB-Problem? Ein Windows-Treiber-Problem? Oder doch ein Defekt mit den beiden Seitentasten?

Meine Treiber sind soweit auf dem aktuellsten Stand, auch BIOS etc.
Betriebssystem ist Windows XP Home mit SP2

Btw. Deathadder Treiber und Firmware sind 1.08 bzw. 1.27


----------



## AurionKratos (13. April 2008)

Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch einfällt, ist, dass die Maus zu viel Strom zieht. Es gibt wohl USB-Steckplätze, die die Menge Strom einfach nicht liefern können, wobei die Chance natürlich ziemlich gering ist, dass das bei zwei voneinander unabhängien Systemen aufritt.

Hier soll wohl ein aktiver USB-Hub helfen.


Mehr, wie schon oben geschrieben, fällt mir auch nicht ein.



Grüße, Aurion


----------



## bumi (13. April 2008)

AurionKratos am 13.04.2008 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was mir jetzt noch einfällt, ist, dass die Maus zu viel Strom zieht. Es gibt wohl USB-Steckplätze, die die Menge Strom einfach nicht liefern können, wobei die Chance natürlich ziemlich gering ist, dass das bei zwei voneinander unabhängien Systemen aufritt.


Im Grunde waren es sogar 3 voneinander unabhängige Systeme, weil mein Kumpel die Maus auch noch bei sich versucht hat. Von daher halte ich es für *sehr* unwahrscheinlich, dass es daran liegt dass die Maus zu viel Strom zieht - ausserdem wäre es logischer wenn Funkmtionen aussetzen würden, wenn die Maus allenfalls zu wenig Strom bekäme, was aber sicher ned der Fall is.

Ich überleg mir grad ob es wohl irgend eine Änderung mit sich bringt wenn ich erst den Treiber installiere, den PC neu boote und erst dann die Razer anschliesse? Bei einigen anderen Geräten muss man das ja auch so handhaben, bzw. früher war es sogar Gang und Gäbe. Denn selbst mit dem installierten Deathadder Treiber läuft meine alte Logitech Maus noch genau wie zuvor, ohne jegliche Probleme oder Macken.


Jo, die Schweizer wissen halt wie man gscheite Hardware baut, alles andere scheint totaler Scheiss zu sein - die Microsoft Maus die ich mal hatte, hat auch nach 3 Monaten einfach nicht mehr funktionieren wollen... Ich kauf mir nie wieder was anderes als Logitech!


BTW.: ein Umtausch der Maus kommt leider nicht in Frage, da ich keinen Kassenbeleg hab. Ich hab die Maus bei einem Gewinnspiel abgestaubt, ohne Quittung oder ähnliches - da wirds schwer an Ersatz zu kommen.

Also falls irgendwer noch ne Idee zur Lösung des Problems hat, nur her damit! Ich hab bereits das halbe Web durchforstet ohne brauchbare Antwort - ich bin bloss auf allerhand Leute gestossen die mit Razer Mäusen Probleme haben - helfen konnte in den seltensten Fällen jemand. Und jetzt wo ich dieses ergonomische Ding in der Hand hatte, will ich meine Logitech Maus nicht mehr


----------



## LordMephisto (13. April 2008)

Hast du es den mal ohne Razer-Treiber probiert? Also mit Windows Standard Treibern als Standard Maus? So ließe sich zumindest ein Hardwareproblem ausschließen.


----------



## Gunter (13. April 2008)

LordMephisto am 13.04.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du es den mal ohne Razer-Treiber probiert? Also mit Windows Standard Treibern als Standard Maus? So ließe sich zumindest ein Hardwareproblem ausschließen.


haben wir (ich bin übrigens der besagte kumpel  ), gleich nach dem einstecken geht der doppelklick auch tadellos ... für ca 10 sekunden, dann geht er nicht mehr - bzw nur mehr sehr eingeschränkt wie bei bumis edit oben beschrieben.


----------



## AurionKratos (13. April 2008)

Dann schätze ich, dass wirklich die Maus ne Macke weg hat.

Ich habe selbst eine DeathAdder und habe schon mehrfach mein System neu aufgesetzt und die Maus neu installiert und nie gab es irgendwelche Probleme...
Und beim installieren des Treibers steckte immer die Maus bei mir drinn, da ich lieber mit dem Windowstreiber als ganz ohne hantiere, also das sollte kein Problem darstellen...


Grüße, Aurion


----------



## bumi (13. April 2008)

AurionKratos am 13.04.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schätze ich, dass wirklich die Maus ne Macke weg hat.


Na toll    Maus umtauschen wird wie gesagt leider schwierig... blöd


----------

